# معلومات مفيدة عن حديد التسليح



## ahmed_civil (13 يونيو 2009)

حديد التسليح

حديد التسليح في محطة صرف صحىتعد أعمال الحدادة المسلحة من أهم وأخطر الاعمال التى يجب على مهندس التنفيذ و مهندس المكتب الفنى الالمام بها و متابعتها ومعرفة طرق تنفيذها وطرق استلامها حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة حيث ان أى خطا قد يؤدى الكثير من المتاعب في سلامة المنشأ. لذا فيجب على مهندس المدنى خاصة الالمام باعمال الحداد المسلحة لانها اهم اعمال البناء و التشييد.

ويوضع الحديد في اماكن اجهاد الشد حيث أن تحمل الخرسانة لقوى الشد ضعيف جداً حيث انها مادة قذفة Brittle فيتولى عنها الحديد تحمل هذه الاجهادات . يسمى ذللك الصلب " حديد التسليح " و تسمى تلك الخرسانة بالخرسانة المسلحة .


أنواع حديد التسليح

[تحرير] 1- حديد طرى عادى Mild Steel
يسمى حديد35 و هذا يعنى ان مقاومته للشد35 كجم / مل² و يكون إجهاد الخضوع لا يقل عن33 كجم / مل ² و الإستطالة عند الكسر 20 % و يستخدم في المنشأت المعدنية الخفيفة كما أنه :

1- أملس السطح .

2- يعمل له جنش عند التكسيح .

3- يمكن تشكيله عدة مرات .

4- يوجد في السوق على هيئة لفات .


[تحرير] 2- حديد تورستيل ( مشرشر) High tensile steel

اسياخ حديد مشرشريسمى حديد 52 و هذا يعنى ان مقاومته للشد35 كجم / مل² و يكون إجهاد الخضوع لا يقل عن 36 كجم / مل² و الإستطالة عند الكسر 18 % ، يسخدم في المنشأت الثقيلة كما أنه يتميز بالأتى :

1 - مشرشر .

2- يعمل له رجل عند التكسيح .

3- لا يمكن تشكيله إلا مرة واحدة فقط .

4- يوجد في السوق على هيئة أطوال .


[تحرير] 3 – حديد عالى المقاومة
هو حديد عالى المقاومة للشد ، و تصل قوة تحمله إلى 60 كجم / مل² . p[ij


[تحرير] 4- حديد ملوى على البارد
هو حديد متوسط المقاومة و تصل قوة تحمله إلى 44 كجم / مل² .


[تحرير] 5- شبك سلك ممدد
يتكون هذا النوع من أسلاك من الصلب المسحوب على البارد و ملحوم بالكهرباء مع بعضه طوليا و عرضيا بزاوية 90 درجة ، و يوجد في الأسواق بصورة لفات أو لوحات كما يتداول بأبعاد و مقاسات مختلفة أما الشائع منه فهو مقاس 10 * 20 سم ، و يجب عند استخدامه التأكد من عدم وجود إنحناءات ، كما يوجد منه أيضا 20 * 20 سم .


[تحرير] 6- سلك رباط مخمر
هو سلك رباط أى يستخدم في ربط أسلاك بعضها ببعض و يوجد منه مقاسات مختلفة 16 ، 18 ، 22 سم و كلما زاد سمكه قلت ليونته كما يوجد في الأسواق على هيئة لفات دائرية .


[تحرير] العدد والأدوات
1-ملاوينة : هى عبارة عن سيخ حديد يأخذ شكل محدد و تصنع من حديد ذو نتؤات وتستخدم في تجهيز و تجنيش الحديد بالمقاسات المختلفة و عمل الجنشات .

2- المرزبة و المقطع و السندان: تستعمل في تقطيع الحديد يدويا ، فالمقطع و المرزبة هما أشبه بمفتاح استعدال و لكن بهما ثقل حديد أما السندان فهو مدق من الحديد الصلب يطرق عليه .

3- الكلابة : هى أشبه بالكماشة و لكن أكثر فلطحة من فكيها و تستخدم في تربيط الحديد بالسلك الرباط كما تقطع الزوائد لكى لا يصل الصدأ إلى الحديد .

4- المقص (طبلية) : أشبه بالكماشة و لكن أكبر في الحجم و يستخدم في تقطيع الحديد يدويا .

5- المقص الكهربائى : يستخدم في المصانع لقطع الاقطار الكبيرة .

6- قاعدة التجنيش : هى عبارة عن قطعة من الحديد يعلوها نصف حلقة و تستعمل في استعدال و تجهيز و تجنيش الحديد و تكسيحه .

7- فرشة سلك : و تستخدم لازالة الصدأ و تنظيف الحديد .

8- مفتاح استعدال : سيخ حديد لة شكل معين ويستعمل في استعدال الحديد ( الأقطار الصغيرة ) .

9- ماكينة فرد الحديد : تستخدم لفرد الحديد ذو الاقطار الكبيرة .

10- شريط قياس : و يستخدم في قياس الاطوال .


----------



## hassanaki (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد القرصان (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وياريت لو كنت تجيب صور للادوات


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (14 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع 
ادخل علي هذا الرابط
*
http://www.4shared.com/file/110787151/b42459e9/___.html

ستجد كل ماتريده عن الحدادة 
وشكرا
*


----------



## ahmed_civil (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرور الاخوة و انشاء الله المزيد


----------



## محمد علاونه (16 يونيو 2009)

ما قصرتم,بارك الله فيكم


----------



## enghaythamkh (16 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة موضوع دقيق وحساس . بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## رحيق القلوب (16 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا .......الف شكر


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (16 يونيو 2009)

انفع الناس انفعهم للناس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا اخوية العزيز ....


----------



## son eng (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا 
وجزاك الله الف خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله عليكم .....معلومات رائعة


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_shaker (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## 0yaz9 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Naad_2009 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا نفع بكم العباد]


----------



## ahmed wafy (5 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الجفري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------

